

The Greatest Elevator Pitch You’ve Ever Seen - bwaldorf
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/07/jamie-walters/

======
kznewman
I guess it was meant to be funny? I want my 2:34 back.

~~~
fondue
I'm glad I went here, first., and saved myself the time.

------
revorad
Oh no, please don't rip off Will Ferrell. He's God -
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVu8jfhcO9k>

------
petercooper
There's no way this isn't a clever campaignto ultimately promote a different,
as yet unrevealed, startup. The production and the concept is just a little
too slick.

------
Jun8
The real pitch, of course, is this unfunny video. Still, it managed to amass
some points on HN!

